# Special had 2 doe kids! Photos : )



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is Special she was born in 03 and has freshened before last year had a single and that is the only history I know. This is her first freshening with me. She was put in with a buck 98 days ago so that is the farthest into pregnancy she could be. I saw her mounted 69 days ago but from the looks of her can't imagine she is only day 69? She looks HUGE to me. Her udder hasn't gotten bigger yet it always looks like that. She was a kinda rescue goat that I bought from someone I know and she is in much better shape now then when I got her.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Special day 98 or 69*

She's pretty, looks kinda like my girl Pheobe. I'd think she was farther along than 69 but I have such a hard time telling.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Special day 98 or 69*

Here is Special on Sept. 1. 
I think she is right on track for Oct 3rd.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

Oh my word! that last picture is hilarious! It makes her look like she is getting ready to push! Or like she is rather embarrassed and shocked that you would take a picture from that angle. Ha ha .. makes me laugh hard! I think she looks closer than Oct 3rd, but I have not much experience at all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

Wow...yep... I'd say she is right on track...she very cute.... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

Merry she was with the buck for a few months she could kid anyday starting last week. Her udder did start developing a while ago but really started more of a fill on the 1st. Hard to tell. I was thinking gosh she may go first part of Sept but now I think that is how her udder fills. She has freshened many times before I am sure and that makes her look more ready. :wink: Those muscles are kinda shot.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

Lookin' good :thumb: I love that last shot. That's just what Mommy is like when I try to get an udder shot!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

ha ha .. well.. I have only been through one real kidding season. That is just the cutest funniest picture ever. It still makes me chuckle and it needs a caption..


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

:ROFL: love that last pic...wow...too funny....

nice udder...she looks like she is coming along...keep us updated.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

Merry I added a caption to the photo. :laugh: It is a funny photo!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

She's a very pretty girl... I hope all goes well, and keep a hand on those ligs! That picture is TOO CUTE!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

I think she's on track for closer to the end of the month....and even with lax belly ligs, she's showing that she has more pressure in her backside by the look of that last pic....I'm gonna "predict" at least 3 babies from her.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

Oh Liz I am really hoping for triplets! 3 does would be great but at least one doe kid for me and a few boys is fine. :wink: Yes I already decided I will keep a doe kid from her since Casper was the Sire.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: ray:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

lol she looks ready to POP to me!! Can't wait too see the Casper babies!! ray: Sending prayers that everything goes well and you best keep us updated!!! :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

Good caption. That is exactly what it looks like she might be thinking.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

LOL love the picture! Too funny! She's sure a pretty girl, can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

Knew this morning today was the day. Ligs were gone udder full. 
:leap: 
At noon Special had 2 baby girls. :wahoo: 
We will be keeping one for sure! Most likely the one that looks just like her. 
One is red with a little white like her and the other is a broken buckskin. Both have blue eyes! 
They are adorable!! 
So glad the rain is holding off right now.

Photos to follow later. 
:stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

oh wow two girls! yay congrats


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

So happy!!  
Casper sired 10 kids only 2 were bucks. He also has kids due from Mama so we will see what she has. Casper was such a great buck; so sad we lost him. 
Excited that we will get to keep a kid from him!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

CONGRATS! :stars: Wow two does! :kidred: :kidred: That's pretty unusual IMO.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Special due Oct 3rd?*

Downloading photos.  
I am so glad there were 2 does. Now to decide which to keep.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Special had 2 doe kids!*

Keep them both! That way you wont be disappointed if the one you keep isnt as nice as the one you sell


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Special had 2 doe kids!*

Here is the link to my photos of Special's new babies. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.166314840110676.42051.121645621244265&type=1
I resized one for here.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Awwww    SO adorable!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Frosty! 

The bigger one looks just like mom.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

awwwwww they are so pretty!!!!! Congrats on your new doelings!!!!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Red one is 3 and 1/2 pounds the broken buckskin is 3 pounds.  
Both doing well. :dance:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

The buckskin is adorable! And I love the mini-mom! haha! Names yet? Since they are born on 9/11, maybe give them themed names like
- Stars & Stripes
- Freedom
- Hope
- OurFlagWasStillThere
- Memory
- Anniversary
- America

And the like. Can't think of any GREAT ones, but its a work in progress lol


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! Very very beautiful Does! Congrats!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh wow! They came! Congrats.. they are so cute!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm in love with that flashy little girl. She has blue eyes too!! Not to say I'm not in love with the other one too. Saucy and Mu are both due. Hope mine are pretty like that! :lovey:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks all! They are doing great. 
Randi I am excited to see the cute kids coming your way.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

They are gorgeous! 
I just love the buckskin!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto......... :thumb:  :hi5:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Red one is 3 and 1/2 pounds the broken buckskin is 3 pounds.
> Both doing well. :dance:


Oh wow... they must be tiny!! My doe had twin doelings a few months ago and they were both 6 lbs! I love the colors on them! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just too cute. Congratulations!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

So glad you have these little kids of Caspers. Yes.. helps your heart to be with them I am sure.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

OH MY GOSH!!! Toooo cute!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

VincekFarm said:


> freedomstarfarm said:
> 
> 
> > Red one is 3 and 1/2 pounds the broken buckskin is 3 pounds.
> ...


these are nigerian dwarf - thats an average weight. Anything larger then 5lbs usually results in a difficult or bad delivery


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh WOW they are soooo adorable! I love the picture of Special and her babies under the tree  That picture is a keeper for sure!

They are both so pretty! Congratulations!!! :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww they are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute kids! Congrats on the 2 healthy does! :leap: :clap: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My Annika is due within the next week or so. I hope she has twins as beautiful as yours!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

StaceyRoop said:


> VincekFarm said:
> 
> 
> > freedomstarfarm said:
> ...


My doe was a nigerian dwarf also. I wasn't there for the birth, so I don't know if she had difficulty. Hmph!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

VincekFarm said:


> StaceyRoop said:
> 
> 
> > VincekFarm said:
> ...


I have never heard of ND kids that big! twins each 6#'s you may want to check that scale for accuracy. :wink:


----------

